# Is Your Dust Mask Too Tight?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Purchased better dust mask a couple years ago and found them to be too tight for a fat head.

I could see no purpose for the lower elastic so it's used to lengthen the upper. If you remember how to tie that clove hitch knot I taught you a few years ago you'll find it to be adjustable.:biggrin2:

Save a space in your Fat Max for one.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

For light duty, I really like these surgical style masks, 10 for a dollar at the dollar store.

They hook around your ears, not your head. Very comfortable, even for us fat heads. 










https://www.dollartree.com/Assured-Disposable-Medical-Face-Masks-10-ct-Boxes/p331206/index.pro
.
.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

A few months ago I started using the RZ M1 Neoprene Mask.










It has a velcro back strap so you can fit it to your comfort. It uses replaceable filters which you just slip inside.

I like this better than other masks because it is comfortable to wear and does not heat up my face with my breath.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Purchased better dust mask a couple years ago and found them to be too tight for a fat head.
> 
> I could see no purpose for the lower elastic so it's used to lengthen the upper. If you remember how to tie that clove hitch knot I taught you a few years ago you'll find it to be adjustable.:biggrin2:
> 
> Save a space in your Fat Max for one.


The lower band is to hold the bottom of the mask to your face more securely. Good masks come in different sizes.

But, you may be joking?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> The lower band is to hold the bottom of the mask to your face more securely. Good masks come in different sizes.
> 
> But, you may be joking?


Not joking.
Tried it without the bottom elastic before cutting and splicing into the top elastic. Now it works just fine and it's comfortable enough to wear.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I just saw Wilson wearing a double elastic dust mask on Tool Time and as intelligent as he is, believe it or not he has a little catching up to do to come up to SS standards.:biggrin2:


----------

